# Trek District Conversion



## arbocop (15 Feb 2014)

I've been given a Trek District frame set which has been well used, but is still basically OK. My colleague used it for a 24 mile a day round trip for over two years. The rear hub has gone and there is no drive, and I have no front wheel as he kept this for his new one - he likes them so much he bought another. I do however have the belt.

My question is, should I get some replacement wheels? I can't find any new or otherwise, although I am sure I can order some, but that sounds expensive, and the standard wheels are horrific!

My other option is to convert it to chain drive, with a new chainring, or crankset and bb. After all those miles, I am sure that the bb is fairly well shot, even though it doesn't feel like it is. Shall I just buy a standard set of ss wheels, crankset and bb. 

Anyone done this before?

Mike


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2014)

Any shimano 135mm wheelset will do. The belt sprocket is 9 splined to match shimano kit.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2014)

arbocop said:


> I've been given a Trek District frame set which has been well used, but is still basically OK. My colleague used it for a 24 mile a day round trip for over two years. The rear hub has gone and there is no drive, and I have no front wheel as he kept this for his new one - he likes them so much he bought another. I do however have the belt.
> 
> My question is, should I get some replacement wheels? I can't find any new or otherwise, although I am sure I can order some, but that sounds expensive, and the standard wheels are horrific!
> 
> ...


Conversion to 135mm fixed or single speed is not so easy...unless, you don't mind a bodge. Get any wheel set and use a single speed conversion kit to get the correct chain line. Going fixed on 135mm is a tadgy bit more hassle, having wheels built, getting the chain line right etc etc.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2014)

This is the only place to get spares for gates carbon belt drives in Europe (all suppliers like lbs' will just order from here and add commission). Just be aware of the two belts types cdc and CDX.

http://g-boxx.com


----------



## mcshroom (15 Feb 2014)

Are you sure it's 135mm OLN? I think my Trek 4th District is 120mm. I'll just get the tape measure out 

[ETA] Yep, definitely 120mm 

Looking at the replaceable dropouts mine bend in from the frame, so there may be ones for different OLNs around.


----------



## arbocop (15 Feb 2014)

So a 120/100 wheelset should fit - I should have measured it myself really - then just a bb/crankset unless I can just change the chainring and keep it aligned.

I don't fancy fancying around with all that belt drive business, even though I do quite like the idea. This one won't be fixed though, I am going to be attaching a tag along for my son, so freewheel is just fine.

Mike


----------



## mcshroom (15 Feb 2014)

Check the OLN on the frame. Easiest way would just be to get a ruler and measure from inside of one dropout to the inside of the other when there's no wheel in.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2014)

Belt drives are 135mm


----------



## Smurfy (15 Feb 2014)

arbocop said:


> My colleague used it for a 24 mile a day round trip for over two years..............I do however have the belt.


That's interesting, 24 miles x 2 years x 230 days = 11000 miles!



arbocop said:


> My other option is to convert it to chain drive


If you're happy with single-speed, I'd stick with the belt. It's much, much easier to look after than a chain, and a lot less messy. Oh, and even if you're not happy with single-speed, I'd go for an Alfine 8 hub with belt rather than a chain (for exactly the same reasons I've already mentioned).


----------



## Smurfy (15 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> This is the only place to get spares for gates carbon belt drives in Europe (all suppliers like lbs' will just order from here and add commission). Just be aware of the two belts types cdc and CDX.
> 
> http://g-boxx.com


Looks useful, but do they sell to me and you direct? Where's the 'Shop' area of the website, and the prices?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2014)

Pm me an email address and I'll send you the price list.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (20 Feb 2014)

Belt drive districts have an OLN of 135mm, chain drive have 120mm. I think this is where the confusion is coming from. Email trek and ask if they can send you the 120mm dropouts, should be able to. The base frames on these bikes are the same its just the sliding drop-outs are different. Alternatively, if you want to just go single speed, you could use some old road wheels with a ss cassette adaptor.


----------



## arbocop (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks all, that's really helpful. Its not as straightforward as I thought, but I think I will try and keep the belt and get a pair of wheels with a new hub. Not sure where to get a belt drive hub though.

Mike


----------

